# What are they thinking ??



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

I applied to the union over a year ago, took test around Dec., had interview in Feb., and took drug test at the beginning of June. It has been a month and a half since I took drug test. I called to see what was going on and when I will be starting. They responded that many jw are laid off and they don't know how many people they will need for this year's class. And to top it off, they are still accepting applications and money of course. WTF ! Is this some type of scam or what ?!


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

You did not really think it out did you?

Did you really think you would jump ahead of all the laid off members?


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

BBQ said:


> You did not really think it out did you?
> 
> Did you really think you would jump ahead of all the laid off members?


No, I did not think I would jump ahead. If there are so many people laid off, why are they taking apps.,


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

newbi said:


> No, I did not think I would jump ahead. If there are so many people laid off, why are they taking apps.,


Because they are gonna need apprentices. Eventually, the current apprentices will turn out and then they'll need more. When that happens, those that qualify will get the call to start work. Some of the current apprentices in my local waited two years for the opportunity. No one is telling you what to do. Make up your own mind about what your situation is, and will be.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Of course collecting dues and being able to claim higher membership counts have nothing to do with it. :whistling2:


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

BBQ said:


> Of course collecting dues and being able to claim higher membership counts have nothing to do with it. :whistling2:


The only dues that first years pay are working dues...if you are not working you are not paying dues. You are not a member for the first year.


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> Because they are gonna need apprentices. Eventually, the current apprentices will turn out and then they'll need more. When that happens, those that qualify will get the call to start work. Some of the current apprentices in my local waited two years for the opportunity. No one is telling you what to do. Make up your own mind about what your situation is, and will be.


Even though I placed 5th in rankings currently, after 2 years I will surely get knocked down a few. I am just eager to switch careers already. I have applied to a couple open shops just to keep my options open.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> The only dues that first years pay are working dues...if you are not working you are not paying dues. You are not a member for the first year.


The OP mentioned they were collecting money from him, I assumed dues.

My mistake.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

He's not a member, so there's no dues. He probably was talking about the application fee. I always thought it was in poor taste to collect one. BUT for example, my local use to get over a THOUSAND applicants a year when work was booming. And we only except apps two weeks out of the year. Thats a lot of man hours for applications so I can see where it gets expensive.

There's a common misconception out there that you have to pay dues even when your not working. That's not the case.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

slickvic277 said:


> There's a common misconception out there that you have to pay dues even when your not working. That's not the case.


Explain please. :blink:

Am I mistaken about that as well? Say it aint so, two in a row in the same thread will kill me. :laughing:


----------



## newbi (Dec 17, 2011)

slickvic277 said:


> He's not a member, so there's no dues. He probably was talking about the application fee. I always thought it was in poor taste to collect one. BUT for example, my local use to get over a THOUSAND applicants a year when work was booming. And we only except apps two weeks out of the year. Thats a lot of man hours for applications so I can see where it gets expensive.
> 
> There's a common misconception out there that you have to pay dues even when your not working. That's not the case.


Good to know. I thought you had to pay dues even if you are laid off.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Explain please. :blink:
> 
> Am I mistaken about that as well? Say it aint so, two in a row in the same thread will kill me. :laughing:


Well Bob, it works like this and I can only speak for my local but Im sure most are similar.

There's Assessments, Working Dues, and Quarterly Dues.

Assessments and Working Dues come directly out of your check.
So obviously if there's no check, there's no dues to pay.

Now, the Quarterly (maybe some locals are monthly???) go to the IO. (Think of the IO as the Fed and the Local as the State) and that's the dues that keep your Ticket current. Basically keeps you a member in good standing with the International.

We have dues protection here. If your laid off and are gonna be out more then one quarter, the local pays your Quarterly dues for you.

So, if your unemployed, there's no dues to pay.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

slickvic277 said:


> Well Bob, it works like this and I can only speak for my local but Im sure most are similar.
> 
> There's Assessments, Working Dues, and Quarterly Dues.
> 
> ...


Other locals might have :
- Working Assessments ~ deducted from pay check automatically

- Annual Dues [covers both local and IO portion]~ can be deducted from a member's vacation/personal fund automatically annually..or paid annually, quarterly or monthly by check.

Obviously if you are not working, no Working Assessments to pay.

Annual Dues [local portion] are are not required to be paid when unemployed [Unemployment Dues Fund covers the members local portion]...I may be mistaken, but I do recall that the IO's portion IS still payable ~ although it is a minimal amount whether employed or not.


----------



## 007 (May 4, 2009)

BBQ said:


> The OP mentioned they were collecting money from him, I assumed dues.
> 
> My mistake.


 one of many:whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

007 said:


> one of many:whistling2:


Best move out of that glass house of yours. :whistling2:


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

See Bob, old dogs can learn new tricks.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Guy's act like paying dues is bad. I look at it as part of doing business. Gotta pay to play.


----------



## Echo Four Tango (Apr 28, 2012)

When you are a member, you have to pay international dues, or the monthly dues as they are also called.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Echo Four Tango said:


> When you are a member, you have to pay international dues, or the monthly dues as they are also called.


there are two elements to the monthly dues....the local portion and the international (io) portion
I


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

I'm reading some of the responses here and I keep thinking to myself, "did I not explain this?".....


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Of course collecting dues and being able to claim higher membership counts have nothing to do with it. :whistling2:


I like how there's dopes still thanking this post when it has nothing to do with the OP, is grossly inaccurate and in reality makes no sense.

It was already explained in this thread that applying for apprenticeship doesn't make you a member or on the hook for any dues what so ever. Yeah idiots, keep thanking this post. What a bunch of knee surfers.:whistling2:


----------



## Stan B. (Jul 25, 2008)

slickvic277 said:


> I like how there's dopes still thanking this post when it has nothing to do with the OP, is grossly inaccurate and in reality makes no sense.
> 
> It was already explained in this thread that applying for apprenticeship doesn't make you a member or on the hook for any dues what so ever. Yeah idiots, keep thanking this post. What a bunch of knee surfers.:whistling2:


On ET, non-union people know much more about the union than union members. I don't even bother responding for the simple reasons that 1) it's futile, union-bashing is a religion for these people and 2) it's a source of amusement for me.


----------

